# 50l Braumeister Or 20l



## micblair (10/8/12)

Has anyone got either and not regretted getting the other? Need help purchasing.

Pro's for the 20L

-No need to call an electrician
-Can experiment with recipes without being stuck with an ordinary brew

Pro's for the 50L

-double batches!
-smaller malt pipe, could make smaller batches possible?


----------



## Batz (10/8/12)

go the 50lt


----------



## micblair (10/8/12)

Batz said:


> go the 50lt



What's was the clincher for you? 2 x more beer, for marginally less effort?


----------



## rotten (10/8/12)

If you can afford to ask the question, go the 50 ltr. I brew double batches and don't get sick of the beer. It doesn't stay there long enough. However you brew it takes time, how much time do you have every week or two to brew?

lucky bastard


----------



## SJW (10/8/12)

Got the 20L and love it. Pushes out 25L into the fermenter with ease. Can hit 85% efficieny with ease, if I want, one batch at a time for lots of brew days


----------



## Batz (10/8/12)

If you want a smaller malt pipe you don't need a 50lt BM.
Perhaps a 25lt is best for you. I brew double on my brew days and do 100lt, if you know how to brew why not do 50lt.?


----------



## micblair (10/8/12)

Batz said:


> If you want a smaller malt pipe you don't need a 50lt BM.
> Perhaps a 25lt is best for you. I brew double on my brew days and do 100lt, if you know how to brew why not do 50lt.?



Well, I brew pretty regularly, going to have a couple of 30th's between the misses and I come summer. Since doing 50L has roughly the same number of manual operations, apart from cubing and fermenting, it just seems like a no brainer. Although MHB said he's not particularly convinced by the small malt pipe. 

Also, what happens when I want to do big beers on the little brau?


----------



## probablynathan (10/8/12)

I have the 20ltr and love it. I get to brew often and i can do a brew after work. 

If your have the time to brew reguarly then the 20ltr is great if not maybe you want the 50ltr. Either way I doubt you will regret it.


----------



## SJW (10/8/12)

I can do 1055 OG brews with no problem and no DME.Anything bigger than that I would dare say the recipe would be calling for sugar or DME anyway, ie Big Belgums or Bocks


----------



## swiggingpig (10/8/12)

I went with the 20L BM as I brew to fill 1 cornie. 

I like to try different recipes and styles, I also like a selection of beers on tap, so I try to keep 6 different beers on the bar at any one time. 

I don't do many 'big' beers and after checking my brew records I'd only done 2 'big' beers within the last 2 years so ~98% of my brews fit within the guidelines for the BM and when I want a 'big' beer I will accept a lower finished volume as I will bottle it rather than hog a cornie and a bar tap for months.


----------



## Rurik (10/8/12)

I have a 20l and love it. I could have brought either but chose the smaller one. Why, because I live in a place whear space is at a premium, I am not limited to a particular place for my brew in (I some time brew in the laundry, shed or kitchen depending on the day) I can take it on the road, my kegs are 19.5 l, I have one 30 l fermenter and two 25 l buckets that all fit together, there are lots of other volume related things because it is such an easy size to get. We are also looking at buying a unit so 15amp points may not be able to be had.

Why I looked at the BM50. Bigger batches which meant less brewing. I did like the idea of being able to brew bigger beers by making less at a time but still finishing with a decent amount for my day, but I don't drink that much big beer ( in fact I have just made my second beer over 6.5% after five years of serious brewing). It came with the need to continue buying larger equipment ( taking up more space) because I like to chill my worth then pitch as I do not like having cubes hanging around, the need to have a 15 amp power point and i don't mind the extra brew days meant that the BM50 was not for me.

You cannot ask the question which one is for me and get the right answer because what one man like another hates. Instead work out what your need /wants are and seek peoples thoughts on it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## doon (10/8/12)

I can get 22l after trub at 1.061 in the 20l


----------



## micblair (10/8/12)

Rurik said:


> I have a 20l and love it. I could have brought either but chose the smaller one. Why, because I live in a place whear space is at a premium, I am not limited to a particular place for my brew in (I some time brew in the laundry, shed or kitchen depending on the day) I can take it on the road, my kegs are 19.5 l, I have one 30 l fermenter and two 25 l buckets that all fit together, there are lots of other volume related things because it is such an easy size to get. We are also looking at buying a unit so 15amp points may not be able to be had.
> 
> Why I looked at the BM50. Bigger batches which meant less brewing. I did like the idea of being able to brew bigger beers by making less at a time but still finishing with a decent amount for my day, but I don't drink that much big beer ( in fact I have just made my second beer over 6.5% after five years of serious brewing). It came with the need to continue buying larger equipment ( taking up more space) because I like to chill my worth then pitch as I do not like having cubes hanging around, the need to have a 15 amp power point and i don't mind the extra brew days meant that the BM50 was not for me.
> 
> ...



You know that sad feeling as you get towards the end of the keg, and you're like "is that it? Already?" For a whole day's effort, then babying, taking gravity measurements, and waiting around for several weeks for something that can be polished of pretty quick if theres a few of you.

The ability to experiment with different recipes certainly has been good.


----------



## Brewman_ (10/8/12)

I must say I do not have Braumeister.
I brew in a bag. To me if you have the cash it is a no brainer, get the 50L. For me time is a premium, my brweing competes with work, training for sport, kids activities and soccer on the weekend, social events, time with the family doing stuff, working on the car, the tractor, blah blah. If this is not you and you are retired or single without a family brewing small btaches might be fine. For me, I still brew small batches of some beers, but if I know I like a brew, I'll knock out 2 batches. It gives me more time to do all of the stuff above, and when I have some spare time to experiment with smaller more interesting batches.
Again no brainer.
Fear_n_loath


----------



## Rurik (10/8/12)

micblair said:


> You know that sad feeling as you get towards the end of the keg, and you're like "is that it? Already?" For a whole day's effort, then babying, taking gravity measurements, and waiting around for several weeks for something that can be polished of pretty quick if theres a few of you.
> 
> The ability to experiment with different recipes certainly has been good.



Not really, I just see it as an opportunity to brew again. I am more of the journey type of brewer.


----------



## Brewman_ (10/8/12)

Rurik said:


> Not really, I just see it as an opportunity to brew again. I am more of the journey type of brewer.




Hi Rurik,
I think I know you from MHB. If so, Hope all is well. I used to be like you too, however, I am 10 years further down my journey. If it is not who I think it is oh well.

Fear_n_loath


----------



## Cocko (10/8/12)

If you can afford to make the choice then there is no choice IMO - 50L

If you can afford a 50L BM, you should try and build 3.5K worth of your own rig, that would be killer...

1.8c


----------



## [email protected] (10/8/12)

If you are anything like me then the 50 would be definately the way to go.
I dont have much time when I brew, the beer I make goes pretty quickly, so it is a no brainer. 
I do maxi BIAB double batches in a 50 l keg, and am about to make a clone Braumeister.

Cheers Swampy


----------



## Florian (10/8/12)

Another thing to consider: 

Brewing 50l of worth doesn't mean you end up with 50l of the same beer. 
If you no chill you can create two completely different beers by cube hopping, using different yeasts, doing separate hop boils before pitching and so on. You can even do a quick mini mash on the stove of say a kilo of rye to add to one of your hefeweizen cubes or whatever. 

I wish I would have considered this when purchasing mine.

Yes, I have a 20l and sometimes regret it.


----------



## Cocko (11/8/12)

Florian said:


> I wish I would have considered this when purchasing mine.
> 
> Yes, I have a 20l and sometimes regret it.



Ahh diddums.. you ok?


----------



## QldKev (11/8/12)

It depends on how much beer you get through against how often you want to brew. If a single batch lasts you a month, I would go the smaller setup. If your household gets through a batch a week, then the 20L means brewing every week which is too much for me, so I would go the larger system. 

Also as florian mentioned you can tweak some beers by different non-kettle additions. I just did a 3 cube brew (a Hop Dump, to get rid of surplus hops) and used different hops in the cubes, one had Galaxy, one had Amarillo and the last had Centennial. 

QldKev


----------



## glenwal (11/8/12)

Forget the 20L version. If your asking the question, then you'll regret getting the 20L one. Even if you normally do smaller batches, it'll give you the flexibility to do doubles or high grav beers.


And having said that - forget the 50L one too, go the 200L.


----------



## Batz (11/8/12)

Glen W said:


> And having said that - forget the 50L one too, go the 200L.




Now your talking. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## micblair (11/8/12)

Thanks everyone, 50L purchased.


----------



## Batz (11/8/12)

micblair said:


> Thanks everyone, 50L purchased.




You won't regret it, great bit of gear.


----------



## Brewman_ (11/8/12)

micblair said:


> Thanks everyone, 50L purchased.



Good decision.


----------



## Cocko (11/8/12)

The thing that gets me about the BM is you still need other stuff..

A chiller or NC cubes.

If you wanna sparge a vessel to heat water.

50L - needs a sparky to install the 15 amp bit.

the list goes on...

Anyway, well done micblair, I hope you don't think thats all you will be spending is all..


----------



## brettprevans (11/8/12)

Brewing style (ie 3v, 2v, biag, BM) is irrevant. Pick size according to your needs. I'd size to fit. Wtf would u pick a smaller.size BM than need. Good decision buying 50L. 
Although for that cost i would have built my own rig or bought sabco as I like brewing to pushing buttons. Horses for courses.


----------



## doon (11/8/12)

A 20 dollar pot cheap thermometer and cube is all you need


----------



## Brewman_ (11/8/12)

I don't have a BM and I am not getting one soon, so I am not on the BM wagon. I am happy doing what I do.

It takes me 5 hours to brew. That is set up, brew, and clean down. If that was for each batch fo 20L, and I was a sparky say and charged $80 an hour that time is worth $400. Lets say 20L was a months worth of brew for the house, that is a high cost on a regular basis. IMHO. I know the 15amp supply is just one cost and there may be some others, but most brewing set ups are that way anyway, but it is a one off cost. Then you have electricity costs, but if you get a $20 cheap pot, you'll also need a gas bottle, a better reg, a burner, or otherwise you have a very powerfull stove, and yes I know some people have all of this stuff already, but I didn't and it was a set up cost.



I BIAB, and here is my extras off the top of my head.
Gas Reg,
Good Burner.
Extra 9Kg bottle over the one on BBQ. must have a spare.
Some extra brass fittings to use some other burners I have.
Gas hoses.
Bags, I have a few,
Decent Rope
Two lifting Pulleys, no I am not doing a 20L batch, and I can't safely lift the bag in a tripple batch.
Lifting fixtures in the roof.
Lifting shackles.
Cubes. - independent of brewing method, but still.
Pot, no not a $20 pot. Not saying that is not the entry level, but this post is more serious if your considering parting with the cash for a BM.
Valve for the pot
Welding / fabrication cost me nothing but would cost some brewers a bit.
Refractometer independent of brewing methid but still.
Racking tube, independent of brewing method but still.
Thermometer.

Hey I know I am not stating anything new here, just that there are little extras every way you go.

I would rather build a pipe that brought water to where I need it, than carry bucketes of it everyday, even though on day one it would be easier and cheaper to carry the water by bucket.


Fear_n_loath


----------



## alcoadam (11/8/12)

I reakon with this "push button" brewery and with all the styles of beer out there, and all the fine tuning u can do with them....a 20L would more than float my boat. 

But then again, I've always prefered the quality over the quantity


----------



## Wimmig (12/8/12)

Great buy! I've got the 20l unit which is perfect for me with a weekly brew day. Though, the one change after making that i see as a must is a ball valve for output. Makes it THAT much easier for the day. Bugger the NC cubes. Go right into a willow fermentor and use a modified cap for blow off. Easiest brew day you can think of.


----------



## brettprevans (12/8/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Brewing style (ie 3v, 2v, biag, BM) is irrevant. Pick size according to your needs. I'd size to fit. Wtf would u pick a smaller.size BM than need. Good decision buying 50L.
> Although for that cost i would have built my own rig or bought sabco as I like brewing to pushing buttons. Horses for courses.


thats meant to say "I like brewing *as oppossed *to pushing buttons



alcoadam said:


> ...all the styles of beer out there, and all the fine tuning u can do with them....a 20L would more than float my boat. ....
> But then again, I've always prefered the quality over the quantity


I dont understand what your saying. are you suggesting that the only way to make most of the ber styles is with a BM? if so, thats utter rubbish Ive made 18 out of the 23 bjcp styles on my 3v. 

your quality over quantity makes no sense. why will a 20L BM gives better quality over a 50L BM? 

all you guys that think brewing equipment will make you a better brewer are kidding yourselves. yes good equipment makes brewing easier, but its the brewer that determines the quality.

if ive mis-interpreted your comments then ignore the above.


----------



## Crusty (12/8/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> thats meant to say "I like brewing *as oppossed *to pushing buttons
> 
> 
> I dont understand what your saying. are you suggesting that the only way to make most of the ber styles is with a BM? if so, thats utter rubbish Ive made 18 out of the 23 bjcp styles on my 3v.
> ...



CM2, I think alcoadam was trying to say that making a smaller batch of beer in the 20lt would suit him better as you could make a few batches & adjust as necessary on your next brew. After two or three brews & if your happy with everything, double batch if you wish. A 50lt Braumeister with the smaller malt pipe would enable you to do just that but the 15A power supply is a PITA, especially for us that rent. I have brewed twice on a 20lt BM at my mates house & he has offered to leave it at my place so I can use it whenever I want to. I BIAB in a 40lt urn & it doesn't get any easier than that & I turned down his offer. I am making some of the best beers of my life, no mash temp control, no recirculation & 85% efficiency. I think if gadgets are your thing than a BM would be the bees knees in brewing but I fail to see any benefit whatsoever using his BM against my urn. The beers are identical in flavour, aroma & mouth feel & the only difference between him & myself is he spent $2,000.00 more than me for the exact same beer.


----------



## brettprevans (12/8/12)

Crusty said:


> CM2, I think alcoadam was trying to say that making a smaller batch of beer in the 20lt would suit him better as you could make a few batches & adjust as necessary on your next brew. After two or three brews & if your happy with everything, double batch if you wish. A 50lt Braumeister with the smaller malt pipe would enable you to do just that but the 15A power supply is a PITA, especially for us that rent. I have brewed twice on a 20lt BM at my mates house & he has offered to leave it at my place so I can use it whenever I want to. I BIAB in a 40lt urn & it doesn't get any easier than that & I turned down his offer. I am making some of the best beers of my life, no mash temp control, no recirculation & 85% efficiency. I think if gadgets are your thing than a BM would be the bees knees in brewing but I fail to see any benefit whatsoever using his BM against my urn. The beers are identical in flavour, aroma & mouth feel & the only difference between him & myself is he spent $2,000.00 more than me for the exact same beer.


fair enough. I cant handle the thought of making a single batch. Ive only ever made 3 single batches on my rig. it always seems like a waste leaving room in the tun!

as i said horses for courses. glad to OP has bought something he is happy with.


----------



## Crusty (12/8/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> fair enough. I cant handle the thought of making a single batch. Ive only ever made 3 single batches on my rig. it always seems like a waste leaving room in the tun!
> 
> as i said horses for courses. glad to OP has bought something he is happy with.



I looked at doing doubles for a while but in my situation, I would prefer to brew more often than more volume. I made a couple of brews from the database that looked quite good but I ended up tipping them out, I hated those particular hops. I'm glad they were only single batches.
I'm sure the OP will be more than happy with his BM.


----------



## brettprevans (12/8/12)

Crusty said:


> I looked at doing doubles for a while but in my situation, I would prefer to brew more often than more volume. I made a couple of brews from the database that looked quite good but I ended up tipping them out, I hated those particular hops. I'm glad they were only single batches.
> I'm sure the OP will be more than happy with his BM.


good point for people to consider when planning on any new rig. Im time poor with kids etc and don't get a lot of time to brew so making the most of it (volume) is important for me. Besides any beer im not a huge fan of just becomes my 3Rd pint beer. Luckily there's not many of those.


----------

